# Just wondering...



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I was just taking a look at my 40 gallon viv, and saw a springtail looking bug. It was about the size of a springtail, but i feed my frogs ff's, so i doubt it was. SHould i worry?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

It could still be springtails. They could have been in your soil, on plants, rocks, wood, etc. and introduced that way. I get springtails in my salamander enclosures all the time.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

so i guess thats nothing to wry about, tnx a lot


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I've got springtails in every one of my potted plants. When I was a kid I used to love watering the plants becuase it was then that I could see all the springtails rising to the surface. I didnt know what they were back then, but I thought they were neat. My problem is getting them in enough concentration to feed my toads.


----------

